# Hans Zimmer live in Prague is released



## mac (Nov 13, 2017)

Listening to it now, and if you were lucky enough to catch the tour live, it'll transport you right back. Lot's of goose bump moments, like the reveal in the first medley. Well recorded, and captures the live band feel perfectly.


----------



## John Busby (Nov 13, 2017)

Link?
i'm lazy today


----------



## mac (Nov 13, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> Link?
> i'm lazy today



Do you use spotify?


----------



## PeterKorcek (Nov 13, 2017)

I was there! It was just...EPIC!
I enjoyed Hammersmith concert a little bit more, because it was first of its kind, was closer to stage and sitting next to Hans' daughter Zoe!


----------



## SterlingArcher (Nov 22, 2017)

PeterKorcek said:


> I was there! It was just...EPIC!
> I enjoyed Hammersmith concert a little bit more, because it was first of its kind, was closer to stage and sitting next to Hans' daughter Zoe!



When's the wedding?


----------



## PeterKorcek (Nov 22, 2017)

Haha, she seemed nice, but was there with her friends and possibly BF, not sure :-D My wife and son would probably object though


----------



## Sourland (Dec 9, 2017)

mac said:


> Listening to it now, and if you were lucky enough to catch the tour live, it'll transport you right back. Lot's of goose bump moments, like the reveal in the first medley. Well recorded, and captures the live band feel perfectly.


True! I’ve seen them in Helsinki, it takes me right back there. Awesome.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 10, 2017)

I haven't had the pleasure of seeing HZ Live … or hadn't until this Blu-ray was released, that is. In my living room theater setup with 55 inch screen and surround, I almost feel like I have been there now, and I've played the thing (especially my favorite cues) at least a dozen times since it arrived. The disc has hardly ever left my player. Great purchase, and a stunning performance.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2017)

Just ordered the BR. Tx!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 10, 2018)

Just opened a belated Christmas present. Can’t wait to watch it!


----------



## mac (Jan 11, 2018)

@jononotbono I like it, but not as much as I like your duct tape plug solution.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 11, 2018)

mac said:


> @jononotbono I like it, but not as much as I like your duct tape plug solution.



Duct Tape Plug Solution. Sounds like a Spinal Tap song! Works like a charm especially when you have two house Rabbits that seem to enjoy eating things like wires and Sofas.


----------

